# Nardo 8V RS3: Value new car prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This car is the first Nardo i have done and i straight loved it. With the black pack it just looks stunning. 
Itinerary for the car was a single stage gloss enhancement to the paint, protected with 2 coats of prima epic. Wheels cleansed with blackfire GEP and protected with 3 coats of blackfire all metal sealant. Tyres coated with Artdeshine hydrophobic tyre coat. Leather protected with Dr Leather and exhausts polished and sealed.

Car was put into the surgery after a thorough clean and decontamination

P1060075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Paint was in relatively good condition, a single stage was enough for 90% plus correction.

P1060076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before
P1060080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After
P1060084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Black pillars were polished and treated in the same manor

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whole car received 2 coats of prima epic via random orbital machine

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finally some afters outside, with a few more "friends" in the background

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As always, coming to you unedited and unfiltered


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great finish there Matt. Tidied it up nicely...:thumb:
Reflection shots are awesome.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My Gosh that is stunning!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work on a gorgeous looking RS3! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done Matt , love the colour.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome, love this colour.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumb: Epic as always matt :thumb:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

This colour! Great work!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great work, love these cars.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great work. It is a great colour that stands out on the road so much.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You have made a stunning car look fantastic, Matt.:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic work on a stunning colour! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love that colour


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

is an rs3 full quattro or the other 4wd type


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

VERY nice !!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Amazing finish loving the colour.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Reanimation said:


> is an rs3 full quattro or the other 4wd type


Permanent quattro yes


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job, Matt
Dave


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous Matt, so nice to see one with silver wheels so the whole barrel can be appreciated! 

Fantastic work.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

stangalang said:


> Permanent quattro yes


Isn't permanent four wheel drive it's the VW system called 4- motion the rear wheel get power transferred one the front wheels start slipping .
Isn't audis Quattro system which starts from the A4 .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Isn't permanent four wheel drive it's the VW system called 4- motion the rear wheel get power transferred one the front wheels start slipping .
> Isn't audis Quattro system which starts from the A4 .


A4 or RS models. 4 motion is VW, not audi. 
But I'm a detailer, not a VAG technician so maybe worth consulting one of them? I can only pass on what I'm told, and hope my work impresses over my model specific know how


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work and looks superb Matt! :thumb: A great colour that appears to be gathering a cult status and is reminiscent of the original Aviator Grey found on Mk1 TT’s. 

I prefer my grey to have a bit more flake or pearl in it  although there’s no denying it does stand out.

Alan W


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

stangalang said:


> A4 or RS models. 4 motion is VW, not audi.
> But I'm a detailer, not a VAG technician so maybe worth consulting one of them? I can only pass on what I'm told, and hope my work impresses over my model specific know how


It's pretty confusing the a3 platform uses the golf platform why it's basically the 4motion technology!
Many situation the Haldex traction system is even better than Quattro system from Audi .
Still a great car and a great job you guys done 👍


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes it uses a Haldex system just like the Golf R, even the Mercedes A45 AMG uses it too. It's mostly front wheel drive but has the ability to send up to 100% of drive to the rear wheels depending on the conditions of wheel slip, throttle travel, steering angle etc... Think it can change its mind in around 150 milliseconds if it wants to. 

Used to be a bit ropey in the older generation cars (MK5 and MK6 Golfs), but apparently this latest iteration is pretty spot on.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'ts not a color I like but you've done a fabulous job. :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Yes it uses a Haldex system just like the Golf R, even the Mercedes A45 AMG uses it too. It's mostly front wheel drive but has the ability to send up to 100% of drive to the rear wheels depending on the conditions of wheel slip, throttle travel, steering angle etc... Think it can change its mind in around 150 milliseconds if it wants to.
> 
> Used to be a bit ropey in the older generation cars (MK5 and MK6 Golfs), but apparently this latest iteration is pretty spot on.


The gen 5 version is slower at engaging the back wheel as it has no pre-pressure pump but it saves quite a bit of weight. The Haldex system can only put 50% of the power to the back wheels.

This has been debated on audi / vw forums for years. Only time it can do 100% is if the front wheels aren't getting any grip (ice etc)


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job mate and a stunning RS3. Love the colour and the wheels.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great looking car now with a great finish by you, well done.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great job once again Matt, the wheels are magic! The colour is love it or hate it but I think it looks the business.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning...:thumb:

The interior lighting setup is incredible made the car look white...:lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

'twas a great day!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Same car as mine. Done something a bit different though. Prima amiga, then layers of fk1000p. Then i tried FK pink wax on top, first coat, and it looks dripping wet. Now on this colour as OP will say is very difficult. Ill post pics next weekend when I get the second layer on. But so far so good.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to say. Great job, that colour is very very hard to get looking shiny, I know from experience. Thats some hard work gone into that and a lovely finish.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Guys. What is Nardo? is that the solid primer gray color?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> Guys. What is Nardo? is that the solid primer gray color?


Yes, its an audi colour. Like a gloss primer is the best description


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Yes, its an audi colour. Like a gloss primer is the best description


Lmao @ "gloss primer." That's v v v funny stang.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice detail Matt.


----------

